# Eric-Chat.



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

I won't be in UK chat tonight because i am starting a new job working in the student bar. (wow)







I start at 7pm, and finish around 11pm i should think.I should be in chat later on, 8.30 your time, or like 1.30am in the morning for me. Great. So i will see you then.Wish me luck with my new job. I hope i don't panic!







SOrry, have to do the happy dance-







Spliff xx


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

okay Spliff, good luck with the new job.







Congradulations.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

First night not so bad. Very quiet. I am working again on Tuesday afternoon. Lots of money! Woo hoo!Just got back into room now. Was playing chess in my flatmates room. I must be a fast learner because i totally nearly kicked serious butt. Unfortunately, one foolish move and i jepardised the entire game. Bugger. Oh well. I'll get him next time.So, sorry if i missed you. I'll see you another night though.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

A quiet night at a 'student bar' on St. Patrick's Day???? WOW!!! I'm impressed!







LOLBQ


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Yes, believe it or not BQ! I have got loads of St. Paddys day stuff, a lovely hat, T-Shirt, bunting, a fiddle and a poster. Very exiting.It will be busy on thursday, a cross dressing party.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Yikes!







is right! LOLBQ


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Spliff, I stopped in chat last ight for a minute and no one was in there.Glad the first day went well spliff.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Tomorrow night we are going to a Pimps and Prostitutes theme night at a local nightclub. I'm going to go as a pimp just to be different. If i do decide to go as a prostitute then i will just borrow some of my sisters Clothes!







SOrry i missed you Eric, talk to you on Wednesday.


----------

